# My take on Wonderfest



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Although I had a decent time this past weekend, It was disappointing. And not just because I (and Chinxy) got skunked. It's been 5 years since I've been there and things have drastically changed. Since the hotel was taken over by Crowne Plaza, they've gutted the bar, a traditional hangout for most of us, raised the prices of the restaurant to ridiculous extremes, at least for dinner, and basically removed any large scale gathering places. Consequently, almost all social activities were occurring in people's hotel rooms. On my floor, the Coke machine was out of order for the whole weekend. Not a big deal, but an indication of poor planning. With a convention of this size, one would think they'd want to have everything functioning properly. 

Quite a few of the people I was used to seeing there, some old friends, didn't show up. I've heard that a lot of "old-timers" no longer attend because of the new management. 

I mentioned this issue to a few people after the contest was over. I was in line with the winner of the best Horror Figure. He won for a scratch built severed head with very realistic looking eyes (they were glass, no wonder.) We were waiting to pick up our kits. In talking to him, I discovered that 
he actually is a special effects expert from France who does it professionally. I felt this was wrong and told him so. Arrogantly, he stated that it was not against the rules so what's the problem? So, I asked him, how he'd like to be in competition with Rick Baker, and believe it or not, he said "no problem, I know Rick." This guy is a serious pro who has worked with the most famous special effects wizard in Hollywood and he's entering an amateur model contest!!! 

He should be a guest, not a participant in the model contest. There are no specific rules against professionals participating, but to me, it's just not right. Although medals are given on individual performances, awards are not. So basically, he took an award away from an amateur who, in my opinion, deserved it, not him. 

Bottom line is that I probably won't be going back there or if I do, I won't be entering competition. The competition is too stiff. Well over 600 entries and they only had a hundred or so Merits to give out. I'm not really disappointed at not winning anything..most of my kits got damaged in the flight and I had to make quick repairs, some of which were obvious, but I'm very surprised that Chinxy, who had 11 kits and some were excellent, got nothing.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Rick, I enjoyed meeting you and discussing kits and such. Hope to see you back at WF. 

Scott J.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed meeting and chatting with you too, Scott. As for WF, maybe, who knows. A lot can happen in a year.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

flkitbuilder, i agree with you about the severed head, but for other reasons.
basically, my gripe is that it is a rubber special effects prop, not a model. while there is a lot of crossover, most of the skills and techniques required to make such a thing are completely different than those needed to build what we normally think of as a "figure model". 
my friend asked me "well whats the difference between that and a 1:1 scale bust, other than materials?" my answer would be "intent"; the basic character of the piece. i mean, if thats allowed, why shouldnt i enter all the masks i design? or for that matter, why shouldnt a taxidermist enter some animal that they have stuffed and mounted? i know that sounds ridiculous, but that head has a lot more in common with mask-making and taxidermy than it does with model building. (coming away from the convention, i was sorely tempted to build and enter some sort of puppet or prop creature next year, just to push the issue to the breaking point so a line had to be drawn.) 
dont get me wrong, i dont think there was anything wrong with the HMA having a booth to try to get more members, because there is a lot of crossover, but the point is that wonderfest isnt monsterpalooza. sculpting and building special effects creatures and props is a very different thing than sculpting and building figurative models, and they simply should not be compared to one another in the same competition.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

I think that the amateur folks bringing their builds to Wonderfest are aspiring to build various kits (both vehicle and figure related) that look like the professional props seen in the various shows and movies they appear.

Generally speaking the majority of those going to Wonderfest are going to build a model kit to look like the prop or figure in question, but not using the same materials as the pro's for the most part.

You have the prop replica folks that were at the show, but those folks seem to gather a ton of research and figure out all the various bits used to make the studio scale stuff. If I had the space I would do such a thing and I think these efforts are very cool and deserve some display for sure.

The severed heads were very cool and ultra realistic (based of of viewing the many pics from the web I did not get to go) which would have been great if entered by a non-industry professional. Any true professional with any sense of fair play should not enter their work into any sort amateur contest. It would be like Einstein competing with a caveman in an Algebra contest. The problem with a "pro" entering the contest is it discourages the amateurs who have entered who do this as a hobby. 

If I recall from the two other times I went to Wonderfest in the past, there was a separate display area for professional model builders. If I recall I saw stuff done by the folks at Amazing Figure Modeler but it was not a contest entry just on display. Why couldn't the dude that made the head props have had his work displayed there? 

My recommendation is if you go to Wonderfest you have to bring your very best model work and then do it to the third power that is if you want to compete there. My attitude is build what you like to your tastes. If you win some award at a show cool, if not you built a model you like. I felt that if I was going to wonderfest I should at least enter stuff in the competition if I was traveling so far to be there.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A professional who enters an ameteur competition has some personal problems. WTF. My 2 cents.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I noted the head also, you could hardly miss it, and now that I know the builder works in the business it does seem out of place in the contest. There was an area to display such things and that is where it should have been. I am certain he had access to some fantastic resources that us amateurs did not. I'm not burned by this revelation, just surprised that they allowed it in the contest. I won 6 merit awards out of 11 entries. I build models for my own pleasure and entering a contest is just an extra benefit of having done that model. I don't build just to enter a contest. The quality of the medal winning models was excellent overall and if you really want to walk away with a medal you are going to have to really outdo your normal work. I don't know if personally I want to put that much effort into a single model. I enjoy the Fest for the show, the dealers room, and the sessions. If things work out I plan on being there next year. And sorry I never got to meet you Rick you being a fellow Floridian. I wanted to and was in Chinxy's room Friday morning before you arrived.

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I am not surprised that this happens there. I went to only one WF and had a great time. But I have heard similar rumblings in the past and now I don't enter contests there. They've become too political and have people in them that should be ashamed to say they won when they are professional and do this for a living vs an amateur. 

I had entered a contest in the past with someone who entered the beginner category as I had only built a few kits and the winner had a whole basement full of models that he built and also collected. I would not say that person was a beginner by all means but the judges allowed it. Very tainted and I decided it wasn't worth getting upset over but was definately not fair at all.

The contests should have categories for such folks and until they do...I will just build for myself and not worry about awards. 

Sure, I've entered a few contests on the BB and I do it to support the hobby and have fun doing so. I really don't need the award to say I did a good job or not! And certainly the prizes are not very expensive! Not like winning mucho $$ or anything!

And in my opinion...a merit award says to me "nice try" but you didn't win. Again, very subjective! I think most merit awards should have won the category out-right so that is why I say that.

I get more out of people here on the boards giving me encouragement than I do at contests.

I hope that those who are complaining realize I am not dissing WF as this is a GREAT place for dealers, kits, seminars, people gathering and such...it is just the contests that have changed drastically!

MMM


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

You met me, Bob. I was the guy with the grey beard and Yankee hat. We talked a couple of times.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have never been to Wonderfest. I wanted to attend before it became this. I guess it will go the way of Rare Plane Detective and sadly Chiller Theatre. The last best show I went to was a great model show in of all places Allentown PA. Just models, cool people and great deals. That was in 2000.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As much as I'd like to get to Wonderfest, I'm on the wrong side of the Atlantic so it's not so easy...maybe next year.
Regarding the industry pro entering an amateur contest well, aside from the fact that the organisers shouldn't have allowed it, the guy should be ashamed of himself. It would be like me entering a junior contest, not only is it a little weird that he seems to want to say 'in your face' to all the excellent amateur modellers there, it also discourages any new talent from developing and ultimately is bad for the hobby.
Surely there are effects industry awards to cater for this guy?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Iv'e seen the head photo.. and to be sure it is brilliant!.. looks just like a real head!. but to put this into a comp?.. to be honest i thought it was just a movie prop! - Anyone who can make and paint like this obviously has the biggest ego on the planet .. to put it into an junior kit comp??... well it's just so pathetic!.. and the judges should have seen strait through it!..


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad time. Sure the hotel has changed, and there are folks who no longer attend. I can't speak to your contest entries as I was not a judge, I don't know what you entered. It is a merit-based contest, however, so if your entry merits a Bronze/Silver/Gold and it sits next to a severed head brought in by a professional (with dubious intentions and questionable judgement in participating as a contestant), then your model is judged on its own merits. You didn't not-win because it was near the severed head.

This was my eleventh consecutive year attending Wonderfest and I somehow managed to have a really great time, and look forward to going back next year. (very tongue-in-cheek here, I had a BLAST this year).


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I never said I had a bad time, Blackbird, it just wasn't as much fun as previous years. 
And frankly, they had better change the venue quickly. The Crowne Plaza is no longer appropriate for that kind of convention. If there is no place in public to socialize in the evenings, the show is a failure in my opinion.

I realize that each model is judged on it's own merits, but not the special awards which is what I was referring to. As I said, he won the Best Horror Figure award, which has nothing to do with the medals. I'm not concerned because I didn't win anything. I know why I didn't, but I just felt that being a professional, he was taking away an award from an amateur who actually deserved it. Two kits of mine that you might have noticed were, a Wolf Man with the large crypt base by David Fisher, and the Horizon Terminator 800, on the last table. 

And realistically speaking, there IS a certain amount of competition as they only have so many medals to give out. But the overall quality of the entries has vastly improved over the last 5 years since I last attended. I received 3 merits in 2003 that I am quite sure wouldn't have placed this year, because the stuff I entered this year was superior to those kits. To me, a Merit award says that a kit is slightly above average, worthy of Merit, say a C+ or B- on a grading scale. But let's say that over the years, the average quality has gone up to say to B- comparatively, now a Merit has to be a B quality under the old standards. So, the number of superior works WILL affect the overall grading scale. And as the number of entries increases and the overall quality increases, the judging criteria must become more strict to compensate. All of us know about curve breakers in school. 

But Chinxy, who had 11 kits entered, and some of them extremely well-done won nothing either. And that, I found hard to believe. 

Chinxy had a great idea for a seminar. Let people bring in one kit that they didn't enter into competition and have some of the best painters, Fisher, Crazy Joe, Steve Riojas, Dan Colonna do a quick examination and point out flaws or make suggestions for improvement. One of the failures of this competition..and any competition really, is that the loser isn't told why he lost or what he did wrong. The downside is that this could be a very long line and long seminar, two hours at least. 

I would really like to know what the judging criteria is, because a least 3 or 4 of his kits should have at least won Merits or higher.

Sunday night, after the show, one of Chinxy's friends, a longtime Wonderfest attendee and a master in his own right, critiqued his kits. Mine had already been mailed home. As I listened, I realized that the majority of criticisms were aimed at his choice of colors, not his painting ability or kit building ability. There were no obvious seams or build issues, no out of line paint jobs. Nothing that would indicate a poor build. And I thought to myself that if this is the criteria for success at this show, then this isn't a model contest, it's an art contest! You're being judged on your knowledge of art, not your skills at building and painting models and even more on your style, which is why something like the severed head WOULD turn heads, because it IS very artistic in a bizarre sort of way. And another observation, with a few rare exceptions, straight, out of the box builds rarely receive gold medals, no matter how well done. And I suppose that, in an international competition this should be expected. To win a gold or silver medal, an item has to stand out and grab the viewer's attention. It's very difficult to do this with a standard, out of the box kit no matter how well painted. So, a custom made, or purchased base is pretty much a prerequisite.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

I've been attending Wonderfest for seventeen years. It took me several of those years to get up the courage to enter the contest. To my surprise I've managed to win some merits, Bronze and Silver during those years. I was proud to have had a win. Especially against some outstanding work. However, I felt I was competing with others on a level playing field. How can an amateur hobbiest compete again a seasoned professional? I too saw the head (hard to miss) and said to myself "if this guy isn't working for a special effects house already, he ought to be or will be soon". This is troubling. Good work is good work. Is competing against a fellow modeler who has produced an excellent entry any different if he is a professional? I guess you would have to depend on the truthfulness and ethics of the fellow competitors. Not sure. I guess what bothers me most is the head is not even the same medium. Like comparing apples to oranges. Both can look and taste great, but I'm judging for the best apples. Not oranges.

As to the hotel. I kinda have to agree. I do miss the old bar. The prices are extreme in the restaurant. Which is why I usually get the $10 hamburger instead of the $29 12oz Ribeye steak. Yes I know, we're not lock in the hotel and can go out to find cheaper eats. Between the gas, highway travel and not knowing ways around not to mention having a decent parking spot; who wants to go back out?

Wonderfest has always been my favorite event of the year. I've had years of great times, good people, informative seminars (thanks Crazy Joe and others) and fantastic vendors. I've spent sums of money and won a few awards. I got no complaints.

Thanks Wonderfest for the good times.
John


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I have to say - yes I wanted to win and thought I would win something because I had 12 kits and some of those kits won at IPMS and those guys are hard. But nothing! Now I really don't think my kits are bad and talking with Scott I do see some things to change. But I did have fun. Picked up some real cool kits and met some new people along with see old friends. And as someone pointed out to me "WOW Chinxy, seems like a lot of people know you!". Yes, I've been to Chiller several time, other shows up the east coast and been going to Wonderfest for 20 years now. And it was nice meeting you Rick, plus it saved me money so I was able to buy more kits. I picked up 6 kits and some supplies. I even came back with money!

Here's the list!

1. USS Reliant plus the extra decals.
2. MOM Clear Creature for my collection which I built one clear already that I got from Steve already.
3. Fiend without a Face.
4. Killer Shrew - thanks Jeff
5. Reptilicus - a really cool kit that I was thinking about when I got the Giant Claw from Mike so this one is a prize for me!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Mike
6. The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms - this was my big buy at the show!!!!!!! If nothing else I wanted this kit!!!!!!!! It is REALLY cool and I'm going to light the light house. Thanks Al

Plus the red moving eye for my Cylone.

So being I was with friends I had fun. I just think from now on I'm not going to be concerned about the contest. 

Plus I had a whole box of CIGARS!!!!!!! YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

FLKitbuilder said:


> And realistically speaking, there IS a certain amount of competition as they only have so many medals to give out. But the overall quality of the entries has vastly improved over the last 5 years since I last attended. I received 3 merits in 2003 that I am quite sure wouldn't have placed this year, as the stuff I entered was far superior to those kits. But Chinxy, who had 11 kits entered, and some of them extremely well-done won nothing either. And that, I found hard to believe.
> I would really like to know what the judging criteria is, because a least 3 or 4 of his kits should have at least won Merits or higher.


I have not been a part of the judging at this show (so I can not comment on the actual judging process), but I have participated in judging in other shows and my opinion of the merit system seems to be a cover to me. To say that the kits at Wonderfest are not competing with each other seems to be a myth IMO. The judging a bunch of models on a table is a big task and what knocks most kits out of consideration for any sort of award is lack of model building basic skills, like seams not filled or sanded, poor paint application, silvered/poor decal application just to name a few. With the amount of time they have to judge these models there is no way they could carefully scrunitize each kit on its own merits. Judges are most likely focusing their time on looking over a handful of kits that "pop" out at them. The kits that have some basic model skill issues are knocked out and not considered for their "merit". Thus a comparison between kits is made. I would think that even among the kits that place with a medal are compared to each other. If I am wrong about this... great paint me with the big happy wrong brush. From what I have heard about the AMPS show (big Armor model contest) they have a point system to support the merit of each kit put on the table and you can review the comments later I believe. I think there are established point levels to qualify for the medals at that show as well. I do not think Wonderfest has such a system in place (not to my knowledge) which would eliminate this mystery of why something did not get a medal or even a merit.

Just the amount of time alone makes me assume that the models are being compared to each other and not being fully scruntized.

I will now go hide in my flame resistant bunker now.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I did not judge this year, but have in the past. Each model is evaluated on its own, and each model has as much of a chance of placing for the various levels of awards. Some are far easier to judge as out of the running based on obvious flaws in the basics (seams, paint, etc.). When there are questions on a particular award, the judges will get second third, and fourth opinions (or the whole group in some cases). It's performed at a far more objective level that you're giving them credit for. This year, because of the sheer number of kits, the judges went late into the evening. It's time consuming, and very tricky. I don't envy them the monumental task they had this year.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Every year we hear the same complaints. 

People who don't win claim that somebody else (who they deem underserving for one reason or another) has robbed them of their chance at an award. And that judging has to be quantified in some numeric way (as if that would take all subjective judgement out of the process), and that they should receive some sort of critique sheet.

And every year I post the same response. Not that it matters; winners will always be happy and losers will always be unhappy. I have been on both sides of that equation myself.

With the open system, judges have the freedom to give out as many awards as they find models they think are deserving. If we ran out of golds, we'd give out vouchers and have more made and mailed to the winners. One guy's win is not taking away from you. The special awards are the only one-offs, and they are chosen by their sponsors.
Sure, models on a table will be compared to the field around them. Until robots coldly judge contests, this will happen. If you see five paintings on a wall, you will compare them (or five women standing at a bar). It's called human nature.
Scoring sheets will never remove human judgement. And, I predict we will NEVER give out such sheets to entrants. Here's why: People who lose are often looking to pick a fight. I have naively walked up to entrants who were unhappy (back when I judged) and offered them the reasons why the judges did not award their model. Even with me being as diplomatic and sensitive as possible, TO A PERSON they all took it as an invitation to debate me on every point. Why would we want hundreds of entrants arguing with us about their critiques???
I am sorry that it feels crummy to come a long way, bring in your hand-crafted treasures, and walk away without an award. It has happened to me that way...and I also know how it feels to win an IPMS "best of show." If you can't handle both extremes, you probably shouldn't enter.

To me, the WonderFest model contest is a huge s-f, fantasy, & horror art show. You should want to enter your work for others to see. I've known many an entrant who slowly worked their way up over the years from merit to gold. But being seen should be the number one reason to enter. Even folks who don't win often receive amazing kudos from other modelers.

I could simply have ignored this thread, but I think stating our position is important. But I won't engage in debates or flame wars. You guys are entitled to discuss your opinions. Just know I've seen this over and over for 22 years.

Where are the winners claiming their awards are undeserved?? THAT is what I'd like to see!

Lee


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

You're right Lee. I forgot to mention that while I was proud to have won an award (no matter what level), the real jazz came from just displaying my work and watching as others look things over in line. Not just at WF, I enjoy the same thing at local IPMS shows. I'm sure it's ego, but who doesn't like to have their work acknowledged. Even if it's only a "wow mom, it's Batman" or whoever. You just want others of like minds to see your work. Which is why I finally convinced myself to enter in the first place. Never thinking I might win anything.

John


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

blackbirdcd thanks for clarifying the judging process.

I think the general criticism with the judging is it is a "blackbox". Stuff goes in and no one knows (on the recieving end)what criteria kicked it out of the running. Many folks are very close to what they make and might not see a flaw the judges see. It would be nice guidance to have a reason why something didn't make it. 

Even a simple check box for major areas if concern or 1-4 lines for comments could be helpful. 

To use Chinxy as an example, bunch of entries no reason why the stuff didn't get some recognition. How can Chinxy know what areas improve on if there is no comments. Maybe Chinxy knows why some of stuff didn't cut it, maybe some others are a mystery. Again the blackbox judging prevents improvement.

I am critical because Wonderfest is the best show of its kind IMO, and there high expectations as a result. As I mentioned before i did not go this year but have been in the past and it is a great show. Funds permitting I would go again in a heartbeat and I would bring my models with me.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I think you misunderstood my intentions. I'm not griping because I didn't win. My complaint was about the professional who took away a special award from a deserving amateur. That's all. My other comment was that the judging has apparently become more stringent since kits that I had done much better on won nothing compared to my earlier attempts which, I feel, were inferior. And that is obviously due to the sheer number of entries and the limited time to judge them. This is not a case of sour grapes.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

interesting, everyone seems (rightfully) upset about this guys professional status, but nobody seems troubled by the fact that it was a spfx makeup type prop, rather than a model. 
it leads me to ask a question: if someone were to enter a latex mask in the wonderfest model competition, would you all think it out of place or perfectly acceptable?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok, a few comments about the judging.

I understand people wanting to win medals.
But why do you need feedback from the judges?
Look over your kit with a critical and objective eye, and I bet if you are honest you can find the flaws. I know I can find them on mine.
A lot of the time I know the flaws before I ever set them on the table.
I know my kits aren't perfect, because I don't build them to please a judge, I build them to please myself. I just hope it's good enough to earn something in the contest.
If not, then there is always next year.

Also, as Lee mentioned. There is no limit on the number of winners.
So, if that is all they handed out, then that is all they found worthy.
There is also no time limit to the judging. It takes as long as it takes.
From what I heard, they had a much larger group of judges this year, specifically in anticipation of a large turn-out.

The head.
I can understand some of the feelings about this entry.
No, it wasn't cool that the entrant didn't disclose the fact he was a pro.
And that is bad on him.
As far as it not being a kit, half the stuff on that table weren't kits.
It was entered in the "scratchbuilt / original sculpts" category.

The hotel.
Anyone who knows me, knows how I feel about the hotel.
I hate the changes.
The place has lost all it's character
Not to say it isn't a nice hotel, because it is. It's just not the homey and charming place it used to be.
But with that said, I don't think the show is going anywhere. Last I remember the show had a deal with the hotel that runs for at least a few more years.
Besides, not sure if there are any other hotels in the area with enough space for the show.
We take up all the space they have.
The show uses all the convention space the Crown has available and is still kind of crowded.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I'm more inclined to agree with the debate on the head (was it or wasn't it a model?) than I am the pro vs. amateur debate. I am sure we have many builders who will sometimes charge to build or paint for others. I've always understood that being paid for something makes you a professional. But the fact that the pros are not taking awards away from amateurs negates the argument. Why does it matter? I have seen crappy pros, too!

As to the hotel...yeah, it lost some sort of weird goth Scottish Tudor vibe in the remodel. But y'all forget that, when we first moved there, folks complained that it was dark and gloomy. We just had 16 years to get used to it!

They say "home is where the heart is." I hope that we'll make the "new" hotel feel like home by and by. There's a lot a heart in WonderFest. We all bring it with us.

Lee


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Oh, and to add a little humor to this serious thread...

What is a model? I leave it to this great joke from Rodney Dangerfield:

"I came home last night and my wife told me I was a model husband. I was feelin' pretty good, and then I looked it up in the dictionary. It said 'Model: A small imitation of the real thing.' I tell ya, I get no respect!"

Lee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Lee, you're a stand-up guy. Thanks for giving us a little insight into what goes on. 
This was my eighth WF and even though I didn't take any kits to the contest and didn't stay in the hotel, (dog rules) I had a blast.
The level of craftmanship was outstanding and I was again amazed @ the amount of detail folks put into thier kits. 
I enjoyed the figure seminars this year more than ever. It seemed like you guys read my mind about what skills I needed help on.
Thanks to you and your crew! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> As far as it not being a kit, half the stuff on that table weren't kits.
> It was entered in the "scratchbuilt / original sculpts" category.


i never complained that it wasnt a kit, thats not the issue. my problem with it is that it wasnt what i (and i imagine a great many others) would consider a 'model'.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

With all the 1/1 heads out there, a scratch built one might be considered a model by those standards.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm not entering until they have a "Mint in Box" category. I think I could win at least a bronze. LOL


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

As I said earlier I had 11 entries and received 6 merit awards and no places. I was not surprised with that as the winners were obviously excellent. Last year was similar but I did get a 3rd place with my Moebius Invisible Man. Here are the models I got the merit awards for. You can judge whether you think they should have gotten a merit or not, I'm not easily irritated!























































Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Chinxy, I want to know did you ever buy that compressor you were talking about buying on Sunday afternoon? Glad to see you got home safely and I plan on seeing you there next year. Contest be damned, we build because we love to build.

Bob K.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Bob, they all look like winners to me! The bold choice of giving the hunchback purple pants is the kind of thing I would expect from myself....LOL. Actually it compliments the green of the shirt perfectly. These are all very well done. You deserved the merit awards at the very least. Wonderful work!

Ben


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I first started going to Wonderfest in about '95. My wife did a great article for Modeler's Resource detailing our experience. Quite hilarious. My first entry won a gold, with a very nice critique from Terry Webb. I started building kits for others and the next year I decided to set up a booth and sell my services. It was a perfect arena. People would pick up a kit from one of the vendors and drop it off at my booth to have it built. Got to meet some really fun people. The price of the table and wekend was a bit siff even back then but I usually made enough off builds to pay for everything. Didn't have much time to do my own builds but when I did enter I always won something. But I was building professionally and this was brought to light at the next to last Kitbuilder show when they put me in a "Professional" category. My stuff was then judged up against others who did it basically for a living. That is also why they had a Junior or Newbie category. If it's your job or you're getting paid for it, you should be in a separate field or have the kahonas to let people know. IMHO a model is something you build no matter what the medium. I've know many of you out there who will use everyhting including the kitchen sink to complete your build. That's what puts us a step above "out of the box" and one step closer to someone who works at a SPFX studio. And I think, even secretly, that's what we're all striving for. Be the best you can be, but have fun doing it, win or lose.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

FLKitbuilder said:


> I think you misunderstood my intentions. I'm not griping because I didn't win. My complaint was about the professional who took away a special award from a deserving amateur. That's all. My other comment was that the judging has apparently become more stringent since kits that I had done much better on won nothing compared to my earlier attempts which, I feel, were inferior. And that is obviously due to the sheer number of entries and the limited time to judge them. This is not a case of sour grapes.


It doesn't look like a case of sour grapes at all to me. Look, I've seen your work here plus on at least one Yahoo group that we are in together. You do quality work and you know it. I have never been to a Wonderfest but your work, along with the work of everyone else here, stands on its own. I don't believe for a second that you or anyone else here needs a "judge" to validate his work. We all do what we do to please ourselves, right? What's really cool about that is if you do well enough to please yourself, your work usually IS pleasing to others.
Keeping in mind that I have never been to a Wonderfest and personally would NEVER compete in such a contest (that would turn my hobby into work...I'd lose interest and quit within a week) I would say this concerning the head-
If the head being entered and taking prize is indeed dirty pool, then make it known that it was wrong! There are many here who agree the head shouldn't have been there. Tell everyone on every forum you're on. If you see the same thing happening next year, everyone else pull your work from competition and if need be, pull it from display, as well. I don't know if that head should or should not have been there...but you guys do. All I'm saying is if you guys got screwed unfairly...don't take it laying down. You don't have to act a fool, but there ARE things you can do to see that it never happens again.
Ben


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the Wonderfest guys did a good job judging. Now judging whether a professional entry should be allowed is a different question but it is unlikely the guy noted on his entry form that he was truly a PAID PROFESSIONAL and had resources beyond the amateurs. Personally while the head was extremely well done I was a bit put off by what I considered the grotesqueness of it. Definitely not something I would ever want to build or display. Until you have volunteered to judge and particularly in a contest of the scope and number of entries as Wonderfest I don't think they deserve the criticism they have gotten. As Chinx and others have said, I build for myself and then if a contest is going on I will enter my models. My wife heard a couple of positive comments on my vehicle models and that was nice. So for the Fest I mainly enjoy the event and looking at all the entries and if mine win that is just an extra benefit. If not so be it, no hard feelings. I've been to contests here in Florida where the judges, and I understand that judging is not a great job, have no knowledge of figures and absolutely do a poor job of judging. But until I am willing to take on the task I will not criticize them much about it.

Bob K.


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

I have no real issue with the head or the fact that he is a pro. I know several modelers who are trained artists. I just don't understand what the judges look for and I have judged! I enjoyed judging last year and came away from the exprerience thinking Paint was the number one thing that the judges look for. So I worked on my painting this year. Only To do no better. My point is I have been coming to WF since 2002.  I have won many bronze and even a silver in 2003. But nothing but merits and bronzes since then. What frustrates me is I know my skills are better now then they were in 2003 and I still cannot crack into the next level. I'm glad to see you posting Lee. I love the show and I love coming down every year! I just wish I didn't shake my head after the awards each year. Why was the rule instituted that if you entered you cannot judge? That automatically narrows the judging pool. I am not a trophy hound, I just would the judging to be consistant. That's all so that I can improve because that in the end it what I strive to do. Just my two sheckles


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

It's more than just paint, Scott, it's the build quality as well. I too learned a TON from being a judge, but the biggest thing I learned was to just go home and have fun building what I want to build. I expected no award for my entry this year and was pleasantly surprised. It's the only advice I can give to people. I hate seeing people frustrated and hurt over this, but I understand why they feel that way. Everyone is so freaking good at this, and I don't like seeing someone want to walk away from such an amazing experience. I don't even work for the Wonderfest organization, but I sound like it 

And yes the hotel has changed, and that's kind of sad too. But change is the only constant in our lives so there's not too much we can do but proceed and enjoy ourselves. On the plus side, the new conference spaces at the hotel are so much better than they used to be - especially the contest spaces.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

First off, I didn't make WonderFest this year. I've been seven previous years, however, and have had a blast every time. That's the main draw for me, personally - the people. 

Yes, the hotel changes were rather sad. I loved and miss the old bar/lounge set up they used to have. It had a lot of character and was one of the first places I got to meet other modelers of a like mind. I've made a number of friends at WonderFest - most of which are friends in the Meat World. 

On to other stuff mentioned here....

My thinking on the issue of the judging, having been a judge for three past WonderFest's, is that you'll always have people who don't deal well with not making the rating that _they_ think they deserve. 

To my thinking, we should all be our own worst critics whenever it comes to evaluating our own work. We should be twice as hard on our friends when they ask for a critique, as well. Instead of complaining about not making a Gold when you and your friends think you deserved one, find out _why_ you didn't make what you think it deserved. While I know for a fact that WF doesn't allow for judges to write comments on the entry sheets - I'm one of those who wish that they did - you can always ask folks whom you don't know all that well - i.e. they're not your buddy - to give an honest critique. 
Put your Big Boy skin on, tho, as you might hear things that you don't want to hear. 

I've done that to good effect, asking someone to look at my work and be brutally honest. It's an eye-opening experience, but you have to take your ego, put it in a box and listen honestly to what's being said to you. 

The idea of "competing" against an industry expert at WF shouldn't offend anyone, IMNSHO. Use it as a guide to measure your work against. How often are you going to be able to compare your work to an industry professional? 

Oh, and the "Wow Factor" is something that's been used in IPMS judging, to include the Nat's, often to make the final determination on two competing models. It's nothing new and anything that helps to draw _positive attention_ from a job is a good thing, IMNSHO. If not, why would it be a bad thing? 

I'm not poking at anyone in particular, just making a generalized statement based on past, similar comments about WonderFest.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I'm going to chime in. Well I was disappointed for not getting anything but then again! So what? I enjoyed doing them. Now Scott did a good thing that I think would be great! He looked over my kits and told me some things! After he said some things about each kit it made sence to me! For example - The Colossal Beast! I made the road too clean like it was just paved. So I should have weathered it like a real country road! Made scense right? The on Gen Orko base, the way I painted the bricks. Well that was fine but the moutor between the brick was the same color. That was just WRONG! And the Warlord had way too much shading! Now there were some kits he was surprized that they did not get something but WHATEVER! Mike Evens and Jeff (his partner and friend who sold me the kits) REALLY like The Giant Claw and It! The Terror from Beyond Space! Well with that, THAT ment more to me then winning anything in the show! They made the Giant Claw! Plus Mike got me the Reptilicus model. SWEET! And Jeff sold me The Killer Shrew! WEll I was very pleased with meeting them. Plus people gave me complements on some of my builds so that made me happy. If someone enjoys looking at one of my kits then I'm happy!
So in the long run - I LOVE building and airbrushing my kits! That's why I buy them! Now if one of the judges would like to give me some pointers that would be great! But the final point is I LOVE doing them! And it make me happy soooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Competing at Wonderfest is really good for me... I build my models because I think the subject and sculpt are really cool... I always try to do the best finish that I am capable of... I did think when I packed up my models that I might have a good chance of getting at least a bronze for one or two... but when I unpacked and placed the kits on the display tables... I didn't feel anywhere near as confident... the models sure looked better at home... this was only my second Wonderfest, so I don't have the background to know what it might have been like in years past... I know it might take longer to judge, but I like the idea of "constructive" criticism on the registration sheet from the judges.... I plan to go back next year and to have some new projects to display... we'll see what the year brings... this hobby should be enjoyable whether you win trophies or not... do your best and keep learning better techniques... and make some friend along the way. Just my thoughts. - Denis


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

machgo said:


> A professional who enters an ameteur competition has some personal problems. WTF. My 2 cents.


Yup. You'd think a real pro would have more dignity than that, if nothing else. But I'm an amateur's amateur so what do I know.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> interesting, everyone seems (rightfully) upset about this guys professional status, but nobody seems troubled by the fact that it was a spfx makeup type prop, rather than a model.


I won't try to speak for anyone else but...it's probably the fact that a pro who (according to Tay) failed to ID himself as such entered what is essentially an amateur's contest is enough to put most of us off. WHAT he entered is really beside the point.

There are several analogies to tastelessness and self-embarrassment I'm tempted to draw to this guy (IF the reports about him thus far are accurate) but this being a family friendly board, I'll refrain.

PS I've stopped going to WF only because going during the last month of school is impossible for me...way too busy. If it were in June, I'd go every year.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm a Wonderfest addict!
Hey, I've been going to Wonderfest since about 1996 without missing one...
Only got there for one day one time... Usually stay for the Sunday night banquet and I alway enjoy it - had to miss it this year -won't miss it next year!
I'm Planning to be there on Thursday afternoon next year - Hope to get into one of the Friday clinics - with all these airbrushes I have I really ought to try to learn how to do figures with them!
I don't have any problems with the changes to the hotel - I never spent alot of time in the bar anyway (I guess that I'm too damned cheap!) (we always bring a BIG cooler full of Beer and stash is in our room) we hang out in the room with friends and have a great time and empty the cooler!
I'm not in love with the hotel restaurant but I always pig out on the breakfast bar and we usually manage to eat dinner there - it's not as cheap as other places but really convenient.. 
I've been going to Wonderfest to sell resin girl kits for the last several years.. just got out of that business but I'll still be there next year!
I go to the show because it's the best run show for modelers that I've ever attended. The guys who run it work hard to make it a friendly place and they do a damned god job of it.
I go to see a bunch of friends I know by name and some I only know by sight most of whom I only get to see once a year.
I go to hunt for resin girl kits to buy.
I enter the contest because I want to support it.
I've got a couple bronze medals and several merit certificates - I'm trying to decide what I want to build for next years contest.
I attend Naked Resin Attack every year and try to bring something interesting for it each year - we've sponsored it for the last several years - since we sold our girl kit business we won't be sponsors next year, but I'm trying to plan entries for that event too..
I've been an IPMS member for something like 30 years now and have done lots of IPMS shows I' always enjoyed them too but I think that Wonderfest is SPECIAL!
Looking forward to next year!!

Dave


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Trekmanscott said:


> I'm glad to see you posting Lee. I love the show and I love coming down every year! I just wish I didn't shake my head after the awards each year. Why was the rule instituted that if you entered you cannot judge?


Thanks Scott! I post from time to time, but mostly enjoy reading the threads about how people creatively customize their kits.

To answer your question...I am the guy who first instituted the rule about judges not being able to compete. Despite the fact that John and Drew work hard to find appropriate, high-quality judges each year, the folks who don't win call the judges' integrity into question. Every. Year. Can you imagine if folks had to compete alongside them? Or if a judge won a gold? Everyone would say it was rigged, blah blah blah. It just ain't worth the crap.

Most of the best judges are former winners who have had enough validation that they're willing to set aside entering to provide the service of trying to fairly judge the efforts of others. I know that after I won in other contests enough times I felt I should step out and give others a chance.

My explanations always seem to be long-winded. Sorry! But judges and show officials entering only taints the process.

Lee

P.S. - Dave Metzner, your note has made my day! Thank you!


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Since I was the originator of this thread and began the talk about judging, let me state plainly, hopefully for the last time, that at NO time did I ever question the judges integrity or even complain about not winning anything. I know a few of the judges personally, and I even brought Phil Sera to Wonderfest for the first time in 2003, where the bum won everything. LOL. He used to work with my late wife at Motorola. 

This thread is NOT about the judging, although I did comment that it has become stiffer and I firmly believe that, but that's to be expected as the level of performance increases. 

My comments were strictly concerning the professional who won the best Horror figure award. This did NOT affect me personally as I knew that there was no way in God''s green earth I would win that award. I was offended generally, as an amateur. I compare his entering this contest to me entering a high school battle of the bands as a 45 year guitarist who used to be a studio musician in LA and San Francisco and has played with the likes of Stephen Stills, John Fogarty and Jerry Garcia. It serves no purpose but to inflate the ego. In no way do I blame the judges for they could not have known his professional status. And by professional, I don't mean someone who might paint a kit for someone else for a few bucks. This guy works in special effects in the movies in Europe! That would be like someone from ILM entering a Star Wars vehicle. Would that be fair? 
So please, you guys who worked at Wonderfest and might have been judges, this is not a "I didn't win so the judges suck" thread. I am well aware of the difficulty of evaluating well over 600 entries in the short time allotted. I am also aware of the hard work that goes into putting on a convention like this and I do appreciate it. I greatly enjoyed the classes, but I still feel the quality of the overall experience has diminished because of the major changes in the hotel. The "in-show" activities were excellent. Crazy Joe, Steve Riojas, and Tom's Airbrush class were great. I spent most of Saturday fixing my damaged kits and trying to get them to the model room, then hanging out in the vendors room. 
It's the "after hours" part of the show that has become weak. There are very few places to socialize publicly after hours since the bar has been gutted, as well as the table area in the pool section and the back side of the bar where the Meet and Greet used to be held. 
My complaints about the show are not with the show itself, but with the new venue. And from what I heard this past weekend, I am hardly alone in that view. 

Since some of the guys here seem to be associated with the show, I'd like to make a suggestion. Would it be possible to get the hotel to open up the upstairs room on Friday and Saturday night where the Sunday night buffet was held with say a cash bar and hamburgers and hot dogs or some other kinds of food? That would compensate for the high restaurant prices which most of us can't afford and provide a nice large gathering place like the old bar.


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

For some people it's all about the contest and "winning". I know I'm a good modeler and that's all I need. I don't need the re-assurance of my peers and I certainly don't care what anyone else thinks about my level of modeling. You either like it or you don't. I'm there to have a good time, see oher cool builds, and meet other modelers. If I don't win an award so what. It's not the end of the world.

You guys put way to much emphasis on winning the coveted prize. I didn't make it to WF this year, but I did see the head you're talking about. I think it was a true work of art. It was sculpted or life cast. It was painted. It went the extra mile in my opinion. So what if he was a pro. Don't we all strive for that level of excellence? If you're not going to come back next year because some guy beats you in the contest, you shouldn't be there in the first place.

I'll tell you what does frost me though. When a clearly inferior kit takes a major award. Case in point, the Disco-Prise from a couple of years ago. That thing sucked and yet it took a big award simply on it's WOW factor.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry, homeboy, but you're not reading the threads. Nobody here is putting a lot of emphasis on winning, especially me. I stated in the opening paragraph that I wasn't that disappointed in not winning anything as most of my kits had been damaged in flight and I barely got them back together. 
My complaint was about a professional who won the Best Horror Award, something I had no chance of winning. And I never said I wouldn't return because I didn't win anything. I said I might not return because I don't like what has happened to the hotel. I said I probably wouldn't enter any more models. Not, because I don't think the judging is fair, but because I'm just not good enough to compete. Just to prove a point, the model below, called Wolf Man in the Woods won a Merit Award in 2003. It would not have placed this year, of that I am sure. 

This was my first time in 5 years, so I never saw the changes until this year. I spent most of Saturday night sleeping because there was no place to go socialize with anyone. There's something wrong with that. I didn't know anyone in the bar, and Steve's party wasn't until 10. The halls were pretty much empty after 6:00 pm. For me, the after hours socializing was the height of the show, not the vendors or the classes, but that has virtually disappeared with the removal of all the previous gathering spots. 
Even the bar at the Friday night Meet and Greet closed by 8:30. That, and the fact that a couple of the people I used to hang with didn't show up this year, made the evenings kind of a bummer, except for CultTVman's party. 

I'm not criticizing the Wonderfest people, the show was fantastic. But the overall experience suffers because of the lack of a gathering place in the hotel after hours.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

lee, i want to thank you and the rest of the WF staff for my one and only vacation each year. you guys make it something i look forward to for 51 5/7 weeks a year.

im a bit dismayed that few seem to agree with me about the head. i think its a slippery slope that could change the character of the figurative part of the competition out of all recognition. (just to be clear about my motives for posting, i had nothing entered in the competition... i dont feel confident enough about my modeling skills... so i dont have any sort of vested interest nor is this an expression of 'sour grapes'.)

beyond that, i had no problem at all with the judging. i do not envy the judges given the number of models and the quality of most of them.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

razorwyre1 said:


> lee, i want to thank you and the rest of the WF staff for my one and only vacation each year. you guys make it something i look forward to for 51 5/7 weeks a year.
> 
> im a bit dismayed that few seem to agree with me about the head. i think its a slippery slope that could change the character of the figurative part of the competition out of all recognition. (just to be clear about my motives for posting, i had nothing entered in the competition... i dont feel confident enough about my modeling skills... so i dont have any sort of vested interest nor is this an expression of 'sour grapes'.)
> 
> beyond that, i had no problem at all with the judging. i do not envy the judges given the number of models and the quality of most of them.


I don't think I disagree with you at all and I think I get your point -- allowing the head to be entered at all does seem unusual if it was in the Figures category. But, for the record, which part bugs you more: the fact that the head wasn't a model/kit/figure, or the fact that the guy who entered it apparently is a for-real professional who entered what's always been a competition intended for amateurs? 

I got a bronze each time I entered (and the judges don't just give those away) so, like you, have no sour grapes to squeeze here, either.

PS Some years ago, didn't someone here -- was it Mark? -- enter a DAMNED IMPRESSIVE full-size Frankenstein head and bust/shoulders? What category was that entered under?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

frankenstyrene said:


> I don't think I disagree with you at all and I think I get your point -- allowing the head to be entered at all does seem unusual if it was in the Figures category.


It was in the scratch-built / original sculpt category.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

As an impartial observer of the Wonderfest photos (never been; would love to go and hope to maybe next year) and reader of this thread with absolutely no business offering a comment, my observations.

1) I don't want to misrepresent what RKoenn said here, but I think I agree with him, the head should have been disqualified simply on the grounds that it was in poor taste. Caveat: I'm not a horror buff or a special effects freak (nothing against anyone who is). It strikes me that there's a fundamental difference between a model of say, Dracula or Wolfman which are pure fantasy with their origins in fairy tales and folklore, and this sort of stuff. I mean, what IS the attraction. Gee, this is what a head would actually look like spattered with blood? Wouldn't it be cool if someone actually severed a head for us all to see?

2) I also have to agree with FLKitbuilder that this sort of thing goes way beyond my definition of "model" or even "sculpt" and that it seems completely unfair--in an amateur contest with medals as awards (or even in the event of small cash prizes for that matter)--that someone who does this for a living should compete against hobbyists. I remember the first Pinewood Derby I entered as a Cub Scout. Carved up my car, globbed on some Testor's blue enamel, and stuck on the decals. When I got to the competition, some kid whose father was a jeweler/engraver, had a car meticulously carved in the shape of a bobcat. Won for most original. Same thing here.

No problem with the judging criteria; the judges clearly worked within the rules. But if the rules allow this, then the rules need work. Congrats to all who entered in the best spirit of the competition, medals or not, including Denis, Bob, and Chinxy whose work I've admired on this forum for a long time. Shutting up....


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> I don't think I disagree with you at all and I think I get your point -- allowing the head to be entered at all does seem unusual if it was in the Figures category. But, for the record, which part bugs you more: the fact that the head wasn't a model/kit/figure, or the fact that the guy who entered it apparently is a for-real professional who entered what's always been a competition intended for amateurs?


im more bothered by the nature of the head (materiels and skill-set needed to create it) than i am by the pro-status of the entrant (however that bugs me too a bit). 

let me explain further: one of my 2 full time jobs is as a mask and decoration designer for one of the biggest halloween manufacturers in the world. if i wanted to i could flood the 'scratchbuilt' category with latex masks. but i dont. the minor reason is, yes im a pro. the major reason is that they arent models. neither is that head. 
now next year i plan to enter a couple of models into the contest, and i feel perfectly fine about that, because model kits are what i do for fun. except for using the airbrush, doing them is a completely different activity that uses a different skill-set than making a halloween mask or decoration (or a spfx severed head prop). 
so thats why i feel the head was out of place. btw, i have no problem with him displaying it at WF, but entering it into the MODEL contest is another matter.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a few comments... (I thought this was going to be brief.... sorry)

I'm not speaking on behalf of the Wonderfest or the people that run the contest. I don't participate in the organization of the show or the execution of the event, but I have been a sponsor for several years. 

I've been going to Wonderfest for a long time and watched the contest grow in size, scope, and quality. I think this year's contest was the best collection of talent I have ever seen at the show. There was some truly incredible work. Over the years I have entered the contest and the only I award I ever got was a merit and I was flattered. I've judged in the past at Wonderfest, IPMS and other model shows. Having done that, I have respect for anyone that puts on a show like this, and brings together a group of people to review all the wonderful entries in the contest.

Personally, I didn't have a problem with that severed head. It was well done and right in line with all the other models on display. It was judged fairly.

*Amateur vs Pro* What is your definition of pro? I don't think that anyone has ever said Wonderfest is an amateur competition. I know plenty of people that make some sort of income from the hobby/industry and a lot of them enter kits in the contest. Not all "pros" do good work, or even marginally good work. Models built for entertainment projects are often slapped together and look pretty bad under close examination. Some people that attend the show and display models take themselves out of the contest, usually because they work for Wonderfest or sponsors of the show. This eliminates the perception of "conflict of interest."

*Matters of taste* blood and gore have always been a component of the subject matter at Wonderfest. 

*Busts and props* As long as I can recall, lifesize busts and full scale props have been a part of the model contest at Wonderfest. I've seen some really good ones and really bad ones.

*Models are judged on they own merit.* This has been said previously, but this is not a competition. Each model is judged separately. If a model is judged to be of the highest level, it will get a gold. It's not a matter of 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. Multiple awards are given and there are times when no gold or silvers are awarded in a category.

*Judges are human* The process is not perfect. Mistakes can be made, errors overlooked, and there is a level of subjectivity. Judges are not allowed to touch the models. They cannot pick them up, flip them over and fully examine ever bit of the model. But the judging is not done in isolation. You have teams of judges with two people working together. Judges consult with other teams for second opinions if they are struggling. Overall, the judging at Wonderfest is very well done. 

*What doesn't work* Just because you enter 10 or 20 kits does not guarantee that any of your kits will win an award. Just because you add lights or detail parts to your kit is not going to get you an award. The bottom line of building models is the quality of your work. Your seam work must be well done, your decals should not be silvered, your paint lines should be sharp and clean. 

*What to focus on* Construction and seam work should be neat and clean. Paint lines and paneling should be crisp. Shadowing and weathering should be natural and not heavy handed. Fingerprints, smudged paint and dust are killers. Learn to use an airbrush. Glossy and shiny finishes have their place (such as a show car), but should generally be avoided. Canopies get a lot of attention as they can show the worst flaws in a kit. Decals should be trimmed and not silvered. Anything extra you add to a kit such as lights or efforts to make something "accurate" should be done as well as everything else on the model. The base/display is important part of the presentation and should be as well done as the model. The base should not detract from the model. Make sure your kit is symmetrical and that your wings and nacelles are not out of alignment. Document your work with a well written description or even a booklet detailing what you did in building the model. 
*
You can't judge a model by a photo* Photos hide a lot of sinners and saints. You can't see the seams or the bad paint. You can't see the hyper detail or fine shading of a model. I've seen some great photos of kits and been utterly disappointed when I saw the model in person. Conversely, I've see awful photos and been totally amazed when I got to view the kit model up close.

Lee Staton posted some great comments about the contest. I don't think you'll ever find a more honest, straight forward series of answers and information about any other show in the country from one of the people that is at the heart of the show.

Final comments on the contest.... its the best model contest in the country. You won't see quality work like this anywhere else. Entering the contest can be as intimidating as hell, but it is the greatest, must humbling learning experience you will ever have. Seeing your model sitting next to a better one will challenge you to improve your skills. It will lead you to ask questions and learn from your fellow modelers. If you go to the show with the thought that you are going to win a bunch of awards, you may just be setting yourself up for disappointment.

As for the show itself... 

Yeah the new bar lacks the charm of the old one. But I spent Thursday and Friday nights in the bar for several hours, chatting with friends, discussing the hobby, having a good time. You can't improve upon that.

I bring my own drinks... hotel Coke machines are notoriously unreliable and expensive. The restaurant prices are in line or cheaper than most other major hotels around the country. And the buffet is a bargain. Remember, this isn't a Motel 6.

"Old timers" no longer attending... the show has been going on for 20 years. People come and go in the hobby. My observation is that mode people spend about 3 active years in the hobby and move on. Some come back later for another round, some don't. There were people at the show that I've known for 13-14 years, and others that are new friends. This is how the show is and always has been.

Wonderfest is a social event on so many levels. I find that I simply cannot participate in everything that I want to. If I am in the bar with friends, I can't be watching Penny Dreadfull in the ballroom. If I am at my table in the dealers room, I can't be watching or participating in the demos. Heck, even at my table in the dealers room, I can't handle much of the sales because everyone wants to talk! (Thanks to Dave, Scott, Jim and Kirk for all their help at my table). Yeah, there are plenty of opportunities to meet people, join a party in a room, make new friends, hang out. I always have a suite and activities on Saturday night, and often Friday and Sunday nights. Start making plans BEFORE the show. There's always discussions in the various forums about what people are going to be doing. This is a once-a-year event where we get to spend time with friends for a few fleeting moments. This show is what you are willing to make of it.

Wonderfest is a model show and yet more than a model show. I don't think anyone is going to argue with the thought that Wonderfest is a model show. When I started attending it was pretty much a FIGURE model show. Today it is more of a figure AND sci-fi model show. The definition of a model show is certainly flexible. But Wonderfest is also a place for people with similar interests in the horror, science fiction, fantasy, art, comics, movies, and such to gather. Really, what does Frank Dietz or Dr. Gangrene or the Rondo awards have to do with models? But they certainly add to the flavor of the show and compliment the interests of the people that attend. There are people that attend Wonderfest just to see the non-model aspects of the show and Wonderfest is a better show because of their participation. To it's credit, Wonderfest has not turned into a media show with a room full of 100 celebrities charging for autographs. I'm not trying to knock any other show, but Wonderfest has carved a niche all it's own. You won't find a dealers room that caters to genre modelers like this anywhere in the country. You won't find the variety and selection of products anywhere else. 

Enjoy Wonderfest for what it is. Don't go with your own idea of what it should be. The heart of Wonderfest lies in the people that participate, that come together every year. They make this a truly unique and wonderful place for people that like spaceships and monster models.

I hope to see you all again next year!

Steve


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Although I had a decent time this past weekend, It was disappointing. And not just because I (and Chinxy) got skunked. It's been 5 years since I've been there and things have drastically changed. Since the hotel was taken over by Crowne Plaza, they've gutted the bar, a traditional hangout for most of us, raised the prices of the restaurant to ridiculous extremes, at least for dinner, and basically removed any large scale gathering places. Consequently, almost all social activities were occurring in people's hotel rooms. On my floor, the Coke machine was out of order for the whole weekend. Not a big deal, but an indication of poor planning. With a convention of this size, one would think they'd want to have everything functioning properly.
> 
> Quite a few of the people I was used to seeing there, some old friends, didn't show up. I've heard that a lot of "old-timers" no longer attend because of the new management.


*WOW!* This is very interesting. I was not at Wonderfest but my Band ( http://members.cox.net/almosthumanonline/ ) did play at a KISS Expo on May 14th in New Jersey. The expo was held in a *CROWN PLAZA* and they were very worried about the noise of a KISS Tribute band so the promoters rented out a hall across the street for us to play in.

Like in the original post, I had not been to a KISS expo in many years. The last one that I went to was in 1995. Back then, they were called KISS Conventions but Gene Simmons has since put a copy right on that term and now they are called Expo's.

Anyway, I noticed some of the same things.
Not as many people (not even close) and the expo itself just wasn't as big. I will say that the Crown Plaza in NJ still has a bar because the guy who plays Ace in the band hung out in their after our show.

Now that I've read what was said about Wondefest I naturally just want to blame the economy BUT I think that there might be more to it. I think both events were geared towards Dinosaurs such as ourselves and between Jobs, Wives, Kids, and whatever else, shows like this just can't be a priority for many of us like they used to when we were younger and without as much responsibility.

The important thing is that those who were at both of the shows, they had a good time.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve - I'm glad you kept that short! 

I agree with what you stated - It is what we make it. Lot's of fun. My wife was disappointed that we could not make this year - She and I really joy it. We both learn so much by the people there. Looking forward to next year already.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

De gustibus non est disputandum. Even so, one might think twice about biting (or slapping) the hands that feed them.

--Vox clamantis en deserto


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

i usally go to hook up with internet buddies and hang, the show is secodary but I get a lot out of it. Love the drive down, miss the old hotel, didnt know the old sunken bar is gone, it was a comfy place to hang and well be missed, just wasnt in the schedule this year, maybe next.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> *
> You can't judge a model by a photo* Photos hide a lot of sinners and saints. You can't see the seams or the bad paint. You can't see the hyper detail or fine shading of a model. I've seen some great photos of kits and been utterly disappointed when I saw the model in person. Conversely, I've see awful photos and been totally amazed when I got to view the kit model up close.
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve. I agree with everything you said.
But I really wanted to highlight this portion.
It is soooooo true.
A lot of my stuff looks so much better on my website, than it does sitting on my shelves.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Totally! It's a hobby, and nothing more. To each their own. I don't care what the model looks like, etc., Just the fact that I like it.

Gerry-Lynn


----------

